# Can't find the gun I want anywhere!



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm trying to find a CZ 85 Combat w/15+1 capacity. I've checked Buds, Cheaper Than Dirt, Able Ammo, Cabelas, Gander Mountain, Jet Guns, and Gun Dealer Online. All I can find is the 10 round CA approved model. Some of the sites look like they have the standard version and even say so in the description, but they list the CZ item number for the CA version. I even called a couple to confirm which it is and its the CA version. The CA version is #01210, the standard is #91210. I can't find the standard 15+1 version #91210 anywhere and its really annoying.

Can anyone help me find it or suggest other websites to look at? I would appreciate any and all help. Thanks! :smt100


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

CZ 85 COMBAT cal. 9 mm Luger, black polycoat 91210

CZ 85 Combat PolyCoat 9mm

CZ 85 Combat Pistol


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Geez, CZcustom.com had the almost the same problem. Their item number and description was for the 16-rnd, but they referenced the 10-rnd lower down on the page. I called them, and though the woman was kind of rude she did confirm that it is indeed the 16-rnd and the item number doesn't matter. When you order they just send one or the other depending on your state. I should just get a Beretta! 

Thanks Cougartex!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

CZ 85 COMBAT cal. 9 mm Luger, satin nickel, 16 Rd Mags

If this isn't exactly what you want, call them. They are my local gun shop, and they are good folks.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Good, more options! I haven't actually checked with any of my local gun shops, but I don't think there's any way they will beat online prices, even with transfer fees. None of them sell guns online either.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been told that the 10 round gun will accept the 15 / 16 round mags if the only gun you can only find is the 10 round gun.

Buy the way if they made a compact CZ 85 COMBAT I buy it in a second. :smt082

Here's my new CZ 85 Combat










I love my CZ 75B

:smt1099


----------

